# Best plan for Galaxy S III?



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I wanted to know what is the LEAST expensive cell phone plan. Preferably NO CONTRACT. I would like to buy a Unlocked Galaxy S III possibly of Ebay or Amazon for $600 and would like to get a cell phone plan that consists of UNLIMITED Talk, Text, and Data. BUT, I am not much of a talker, so minutes are not too important, I do text, and download apps and stream music. I might change my mind if there is a worthwhile contract plan. Data wise, I would like to have 3g speeds, but would love it if I can experience HSPA+. (I know that LTE is not possible)

I am aware of the $45 Straight talk plan, but was wondering if there could be a more beneficial plan. I am also looking into the T-Mobile Monthly 4g but have read that the GSM band for 3g/4g are not compatible for the S III.

Also, I would not mind an opinion of which version (Quad Core Exynos or Dual Core Snapdragon S4) of the S III will best suit me as well as the plan, I am 15 btw.

I would LOVE your feedback!
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Simple Mobile 40 or 60$ Plan

http://mysimplemobile.com

Re-Fill discounts at http://callingmart.com you can google up for callingmart 5% off code and no tax on codes etc.. so its not so bad


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just saw the ad for Tmobile 4g Prepaid.

In the fine print, it says that you only get 100 Megs at 4g, and the rest of the month, its 2g speeds.

Fail.....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like more than one opinion. Can anyone else help me as well?


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

BUMP...


----------



## bobsbbq (Jul 24, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Just saw the ad for Tmobile 4g Prepaid.
> 
> In the fine print, it says that you only get 100 Megs at 4g, and the rest of the month, its 2g speeds.
> 
> ...


There is another new Prepaid provider Solavei which is a T-Mobile MVNO. They are offering 49.00 unlimited, talk, text, and web. They have a 4 Gb soft data cap. One of the big advantages is this new plan includes roaming which is a real plus. They are also offering discounts to those who refer others, refer 3 people and get 20.00 off your monthly bill. I guess it's a different approach than just throwing billions in advertising, by using more word of mouth.

The official launch is on September 21, 2012. But they are giving some invitations to preregister and have some priority placement and start service on August 23 2012.

You can get more information here:

http://49dollar-cell.com


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

T-Mobile has a 5gb, unlimited text, 100 minutes plan for $30 per month. Use Google Voice and VoIP, then you can ignore your minutes.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> T-Mobile has a 5gb, unlimited text, 100 minutes plan for $30 per month. Use Google Voice and VoIP, then you can ignore your minutes.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


I have seen this plan, but can you give me more information about using Google Voice and a VoiP app to make free calls? Will I be able to make AND receive calls?


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

SomeGuy23 said:


> I have seen this plan, but can you give me more information about using Google Voice and a VoiP app to make free calls? Will I be able to make AND receive calls?


https://www.google.com/search?q=using+google+voice+for+calls+and+text&rlz=1C1GGIE_enUS358US358&sugexp=chrome,mod=15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> T-Mobile has a 5gb, unlimited text, 100 minutes plan for $30 per month. Use Google Voice and VoIP, then you can ignore your minutes.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


This is the plan I've been leaning towards. My etf for my sg3 is $0 so I could switch to the new gnex pretty much for free if it's good. I just don't know how good the coverage is in nor cal and I don't want to give up unlimited and be stuck up shit creek.


----------

